# JFreeChart - mehrere Y-Achsen



## Javaline (26. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin im Moment dabei ein Programm zu schreiben, dass Daten in in einem TimeSeriesChart abbildet.
Wenn ich mehrere Kurven zeichnen möchte, gibt es eine Möglichkeit auch zu jeder Kurve eine eigene y-Achse anzulegen?
Habe das schon gegoogelt, aber leider nichts dazugefunden.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## SlaterB (27. Jul 2010)

reichen 2?
JFreeChart: Dual Axis Demo 2 : Dual Axis ChartChartJava
evtl. können mit dem Code aber auch mehr erstellt werden


----------



## Javaline (28. Jul 2010)

Danke das hat funktioniert, geht auch für mehrere Y-achsen


----------

